# Zebra Danio?



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can zebra danios live with a betta, and what other fish can live with a betta:-?


----------



## Lyric Shadowcrow (Aug 6, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend danios as they are fin nippers and love to harass other fish. For a betta it would be like living with a swarm of mosquitoes not a great match. I use calmer fish for my betta. Tetras are wonderful tank mates with bettas just make sure they are larger then the betta's mouth as the betta will see it as food. I hope this helps get you started.


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

How large is your tank? Danios need at least a 2.5' tank due to their activity level.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya IME 29 minimum. They are super active and can get good size. Also need a lot of flow they love current. They probably wont be nippy if you have a 29 cuz you should get a school of 10+. They also prefer cooler water like 72-75. But do fine in warmer temps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fionn (Aug 9, 2014)

I have zebra danios with my male betta and the danios never nip his fins


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

I have a 5.5 gallon. I had two flame tetras but they nipped the bettas fins. :-/


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

Improper schools and inadequate tank size make for unhappy and therefore destructive fish.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya legos they should be in a group of 6+ and in at least a 20 gallon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## legos008 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks


----------

